# MAC UK website



## neeshie (Oct 2, 2009)

Love it or hate it....its changing to mirror the US site...

Personally I hate it, but, whatever.

And I e mailed an artist to find out that we are getting the trend f/w 09 collection - can't wait to get that quad - she said it would be online, don't know if it will be in any stores - I hope it is.


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 2, 2009)

When is it changing? About time I say! It looks so dated in comparison.


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 2, 2009)

what? i CPd for it? lol, oh well, maybe i can get that gorgeous coral liptsick from f/w too


----------



## neeshie (Oct 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_When is it changing? About time I say! It looks so dated in comparison._

 
She said it would be in the next week


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 4, 2009)

when i emailed about if fall trend was coming in the uk i got no as the reply! that was about 3 weeks ago i guess....


----------



## Cerydwen (Nov 15, 2009)

I've found that the majority of the colour swatches don't work on the new site


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 15, 2009)

i'm not a fan of the new look site. after using it for a couple of months i don't find it as quick to load and it's nowhere near as easy to navigate


----------

